# Super Important Question.......



## Goldendragon7

We Love ya all......  who's the meanest.......LOL


----------



## Seig

I voted Tess because I don't want her to hurt me. :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

** Looks around **

Nope I do not see the Anti-Shell (* Short nick name of the Anti-C and the ex-wife's name *) 


All I see are nice ladies, 
 





** Being nice so close to XMAS and also these young ladies all might have a friend to introduce me too   **


----------



## KenpoGirl

I can't believe someone voted for me.  :vu: :waah:  :wah:

But I'm such an :angel: 

Dot


P.S.  If its whom I 
think it is, he's not 
going to get the present
we were discussing
_darn dragons _ 
%think%


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm winning.. woohooo..Queen of Pain title was earned ya know


----------



## tshadowchaser

Look at that avatar of Tess. Now tell me how such a sweet innocent  looking person can be the queen of pain and be called the meanest.
:rofl: :rofl: 
surley some of you must be intimidated and just not voteing for that person you truely belive is the meanest for fear of getting your butts kicked


----------



## RCastillo

This can't be decided until you let em all loose in a room, lock the door, and see who's left!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Darn, I wish that I knew everyone on the list.


----------



## Shodan

I made the poll?!!  And someone actually voted for me?!!  Whoa!!!!  This is hilarious!!!  :EG: :samurai: :jedi1:   Watch your backs!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

:evil:

Second place --so far!

i'm really not that mean! :angel:

something tells me technopunk had something to do with me getting three votes...


----------



## Ceicei

Cool!  

  So I'm not in first place!

_*thinking*

Note to self:  Tell Santa to double my request for a new box of 9mm ammo, then maybe, just maybe I can come in first in target shooting competition....after my spinning backfist and hook kick in an open style tourney, of course.

Nnnnaaaahhhhh.... on second thought, cancel that and double the "extra loving" instead for everybody! _ :uhyeah:    

Last place may be a good thing after all!

- Ceicei

But first, bow to the Queen of Pain!


----------



## Goldendragon7

All you girls need to submit a recent photo of yourselves in you "meanie" getup and face!  That will help the votes a lot.....

so.... submit asap!!!!!

:asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Oops! No can do. No access to a digital camera here!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Oops! No can do. No access to a digital camera here!  *



:lookie:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:lookie: *




*raises eyebrow*


----------



## Ceicei

You want to know what I am like?  Try checking out my post on 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12144 

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _*
> You want to know what I am like?  - Ceicei  *



Well, that was cool but I wanted a meanie "PHOTO"!
:rofl:

ps. do you know Bobbie Lawrewnce!  I need to get in touch with him!!


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Well, that was cool but I wanted a meanie "PHOTO"!
> :rofl:
> 
> ps. do you know Bobbie Lawrewnce!  I need to get in touch with him!!
> *



Photo...  ahh, I'll have to get around to that sometime soon.

Mr. Bobby Lawrence.... Yes, I know him.  He is one of my former instructors along with his wife, Charlene.  They no longer teach American Kenpo.  They now teach Kwon Shu and still live in Orem, Utah.  If you like, I can pass them a message or PM me to give you his email address.

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _*
> Mr. Bobby Lawrence.... - Ceicei
> *



thanks, I just found his website.

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *thanks, I just found his website.*



That will do fine in contacting him as he has his email there.  He has a very nice website.

- Ceicei


----------



## Smoke Of Avernia

One vote for Tess. How can a nice woman have a pic like that on her avatar and still expect us to behave ourselves?


----------



## TheEdge883

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Photo...  ahh, I'll have to get around to that sometime soon.
> 
> Mr. Bobby Lawrence.... Yes, I know him.  He is one of my former instructors along with his wife, Charlene.  They no longer teach American Kenpo.  They now teach Kwon Shu and still live in Orem, Utah.  If you like, I can pass them a message or PM me to give you his email address.
> 
> - Ceicei *




Mr. Lawrence is a class act all the way, one of the best in Utah.


Oh by the way, I remember reading a while back that you are Tony Marchant's school out in Lehi. How long has that school been there? 

My nephew started taking there a while ago, but had to leave because he's too hyperactive. I was in there once or twice and saw a great atmosphere with extremely nice people.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *All you girls need to submit a recent photo of yourselves in you "meanie" getup and face!  That will help the votes a lot.....
> 
> so.... submit asap!!!!!
> 
> :asian: *



oh let's see.. my leather or silk... guess both would be kinda mean..


----------



## theletch1

I voted for Tess.  Look at that avatar.  It's obviously a ploy to draw you in with an innocent look and then WHAMO! got ya.


----------



## satans.barber

I'm in Tess' corner! Cos, well, I'm going by reputation.... 

Do we get a poll for the lads as well? 

Ian.


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *:evil:
> 
> Second place --so far!
> 
> i'm really not that mean! :angel:
> 
> something tells me technopunk had something to do with me getting three votes... *



I have no idea what you mean.

I learned a long time ago not to compare women with each other if I wanted to stay in one piece.  

Heh


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I have no idea what you mean.
> *



Uh huh, sure...


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *Mr. Lawrence is a class act all the way, one of the best in Utah.*



Yes, Mr. Lawrence does know his stuff very well!
He has natural talent.


> *Oh by the way, I remember reading a while back that you are Tony Marchant's school out in Lehi. How long has that school been there?
> 
> My nephew started taking there a while ago, but had to leave because he's too hyperactive. I was in there once or twice and saw a great atmosphere with extremely nice people. *



Mr. Marchant's school has been around three years.  We recently moved to a bigger location that also teaches gymnastics and dance.  I agree...  I really like the atmosphere and the people are fantastic!

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **raises eyebrow* *



I didn't say anything  . Please don't beat me up.:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I didn't say anything  . Please don't beat me up.:rofl: *



Don't worry, I hit like a girl...


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Don't worry, I hit like a girl... *



I'm not sure if that's good or bad  . When females fight they are much more viscious than men. 

For some reason they just insticitvely know how to use their claws properly.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm not sure if that's good or bad  . When females fight they are much more viscious than men.
> 
> For some reason they just insticitvely know how to use their claws properly. *



*puts down nail file* What?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **puts down nail file* What?  *



As I've posted on here before somewhere's; one of the only two times you don't ever step up and break up a fight! 1. When two women are fighting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *As I've posted on here before somewhere's; one of the only two times you don't ever step up and break up a fight! 1. When two women are fighting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



What would be the other one?


----------



## Cruentus

A stay at home mommy who does Filipino Stick fighting has got to be the meanest! Who needs the belt, when you have a rattan cane!


----------



## Aikikitty

I voted Kenpotess because from reading other threads, many people seem like they are afraid that she might hurt them.  She's cool besides.  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *What would be the other one? *



When 2 dogs are fighting, dear.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *A stay at home mommy who does Filipino Stick fighting has got to be the meanest! Who needs the belt, when you have a rattan cane!  *



Excellent point.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *When 2 dogs are fighting, dear. *



Ah.


----------



## Goldendragon7

No weenies here in WV!!!!!!    YIKES.....


----------



## jfarnsworth

Nice rear double bicep shot.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *No weenies here in WV!!!!!!    YIKES..... *



I think I'm in love! look out WV!

SWA has super saver fares, what a coincidence!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I think I'm in love!*



I already had you pegged!  



> look out WV!


Sieg, I think he's looking to try a hostile take over. 



> SWA has super saver fares, what a coincidence!


Very weird. :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

I find it interesting that Fuzzy and Rusty are on here......mean...bah, I say.  the only mean thing they do is try to steal my packs of smokes...the beasts....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I find it interesting that Fuzzy and Rusty are on here......mean...bah, I say.  the only mean thing they do is try to steal my packs of smokes...the beasts.... *



I can't help it if you leave them on the table in my room during a party...just...um...keeping them safe!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I can't help it if you leave them on the table in "MY ROOM" during our PARTY (of 2) Hmmmm...
> *



Verrrrrrry Interesting.......


----------



## TheRustyOne

*growls*


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Verrrrrrry Interesting.......*



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TheRustyOne

He totally took that out of concept!

*runs away crying*


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _*
> He totally took that out of concept!
> *runs away crying*
> *



"Never think before you speak, you'll be there all night!"

:idunno:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I already had you pegged!
> 
> 
> Sieg, I think he's looking to try a hostile take over.
> 
> 
> Very weird. :rofl: *



It is too late, I'm there!:jediduel:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *"Never think before you speak, you'll be there all night!"
> 
> :idunno: *




humph...*makes note to change that...sometime*


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **runs away crying* *



This would disqualify her for the meanie contest, yes? _*hopeful look*_ 

- Ceicei


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *This would disqualify her for the meanie contest, yes? *hopeful look*
> 
> - Ceicei *



Ceicei,

It all depends upon if she you chase her. If you do and she stops sudden like and gives you a nice side kick the chest and then follows up with some blows to the head. This could be just a tactic of hers to draw people in?

** SHHH do not tell anyone. I want to see what she does.   **


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ceicei,
> 
> It all depends upon if she you chase her. If you do and she stops sudden like and gives you a nice side kick the chest and then follows up with some blows to the head. This could be just a tactic of hers to draw people in?
> 
> ** SHHH do not tell anyone. I want to see what she does.   ** *



_*scrreeecchhhing black strips on the ground*_

Huh?  Thanks, Rich, for the tip!  Glad I didn't run after her tooooooo far....

_*stopping to look into my bag of tricks, searching for a book on "How Rusty Thinks and Countering Her Favorite Moves in the Roughest Way"*_


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> **scrreeecchhhing black strips on the ground*
> 
> Huh?  Thanks, Rich, for the tip!  Glad I didn't run after her tooooooo far....
> 
> *stopping to look into my bag of tricks, searching for a book on "How Rusty Thinks and Countering Her Favorite Moves in the Roughest Way"* *



Hey! I was only crying cuz the Dragon was being a meanie!


*grins*


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Hey! I was only crying cuz the Dragon was being a meanie!*



Aahhh!  Use your womanly charms; even the Dragon has a soft spot--for your sword....

- Ceicei


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Aahhh!  Use your womanly charms; even the Dragon has a soft spot--for your sword....
> 
> - Ceicei *



*grins* thanks for the tip...*finds a sharp pokey stick in lieu of a sword* haha!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _*
> *grins* thanks for the tip...*finds a sharp pokey stick in lieu of a sword* haha!
> *


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *He totally took that out of concept!*



No, silly, I was wondering why you 2 were smoking in the first place? _Of course; I really don't want to know why he was in your dorm room either._


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It is too late, I'm there!:jediduel: *



Are you and Seig battling then? I haven't seen them in a copule of days.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No, silly, I was wondering why you 2 were smoking in the first place? Of course; I really don't want to know why he was in your dorm room either. *



I don't smoke. He does. There was a big party in my dorm room thrown by my roommies, an' he went outside, but left his ciggies on a table inside. So I innocently took them :angel:



And my "dorm room" is more of a suite, so we all were out in the living room...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I find it interesting that Fuzzy and Rusty are on here......mean...bah, I say.  the only mean thing they do is try to steal my packs of smokes...the beasts.... *




Yesh, Chad knows me very well 
He will cringe just from 'the look'


----------



## KenpoTess

Ok Mr. C. I know what you're up to


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I don't smoke. He does. There was a big party in my dorm room thrown by my roommies, an' he went outside, but left his ciggies on a table inside. So I innocently took them :angel:*



Innocentely eh, well then you should have thrown them in the trash and smacked him around a little; then told him it was from "ME". :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok Mr. C. I know what you're up to  *




mmmmmmmm, that works for me.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *And my "dorm room" is more of a suite, so we all were out in the living room... *



Uh huh!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _* There was a big party in my dorm room which is more of a suite, we all were out in the living room...:angel:
> *



RIGHT~ ..... and if you  believe that...... I have some swamp land in Ohio for sale....


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *RIGHT~ ..... and if you  believe that...... I have some swamp land in Ohio for sale....  *



And I want to be the official salesman for the swamp land in Ohio. :rofl:  I want to make enough to retire early and move to Pheonix to take up Kenpoing on a full time basis. My new name will be John P. Smith and my Soc. # will be 300-00-0001 and no return address. I just don't want anyone to find me after I sell the land.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

Ok Ladies... Why do Christina, Brittany, Etc etc.. and I mean that literally.. get the 'other' type polls and we get 'Meanest' poll?  What is up with this nonsense?  Just because we are Martial Artists??   I'm harumphing and growling low in my throat.. 
Men~!!!


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok Mr. C. I know what you're up to  *



Is that picture rrreeeaaalllyyy of you?

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess

yeppers..  tis really me


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _*
> Is that picture rrreeeaaalllyyy of you?- Ceicei *



Now you know why Even I call her Ma'am!


----------



## KenpoGirl

Well I don't have any current pictures I can post and certainly nothing to compair to Tess'.  Which is proof that you can be feminine and Strong at the same time.

I'm up to 4 posts now.  I'd like to get my hands on :EG: ........ I mean I'd like to peacefully talk to the people that voted for me.  :angel:

Dot


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Now you know why Even I call her Ma'am!   *



Scardy Cat!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Scardy Cat!
> *



:xtrmshock


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Scardy Cat! *



Well what do you call her. Or should I even ask.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well what do you call her. Or should I even ask. *



My Queen!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> My Queen!
> *



"BROWN NOSER"


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *"BROWN NOSER"
> *



I am not!:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I am not!:soapbox: *



Sounded like it to me.:mst:


----------



## theletch1

> I am not!





> Sounded like it to me


 You two are really close to being sent to your rooms with no supper.


----------



## KenpoTess

*thinking evil thoughts*


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *You two are really close to being sent to your rooms with no supper. *



And getting a HUGE clump of coal in their stocks.  They seem to be forgetting that Santa is watching.   tsk tsk tsk.

Dot


----------



## KenpoTess

ohh mayhaps these strong Martial Artists can press that coal into diamonds eh Dot


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ohh mayhaps these strong Martial Artists can press that coal into diamonds eh Dot  *



 :rofl: :rofl: 

Why Tess!!!  You're not suggesting these fine fellows are Tight Asses are you???

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Too funny!!!

Dot


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *yeppers..  tis really me *



yeah...that's her...but dunno where those biceps came from...methinks GC has much time to play...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *I don't smoke. He does. There was a big party in my dorm room thrown by my roommies, an' he went outside, but left his ciggies on a table inside. So I innocently took them
> *



yes...then I innocently fwapped her.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> * :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Why Tess!!!  You're not suggesting these fine fellows are Tight Asses are you???
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Too funny!!!
> 
> Dot *



Do I smell a poll about the guys?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yes...then I innocently fwapped her. *



Humph!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Do I smell a poll about the guys? *



Yes, we are due for one!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *You two are really close to being sent to your rooms with no supper. *[/QUOTE
> 
> Uh, what time zone, yours , mine, or the Dragon's


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **thinking evil thoughts* *



Explain, my Queen!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ohh mayhaps these strong Martial Artists can press that coal into diamonds eh Dot  *



Ah ha, she gave away her xmas wish list!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yes, we are due for one! *



Same goes for showers!


----------



## theletch1

> Uh, what time zone, yours , mine, or the Dragon's


 All three on different days just to make sure we get it taken care of.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ohh mayhaps these strong Martial Artists can press that coal into diamonds eh Dot  *



Believe me. If I could do that I wouldn't be in the poor house.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *You two are really close to being sent to your rooms with no supper. *



Then Castillo must be dinner.-vampfeed-


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Why Tess!!!  You're not suggesting these fine fellows are Tight Asses are you???*



_*scratching head*_  I don't believe that I have ever been called that before.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Same goes for showers! *



Do you mean cold ones?  These guys do neeed 'em after "looking" at the Queen of Pain....

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Explain, my Queen! *



Stop IT!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Uh, what time zone, yours , mine, or the Dragon's *



Doesn't matter; you will lose in either time zone.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *All three on different days just to make sure we get it taken care of. *



Excellent idea.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *ohh mayhaps these strong Martial Artists can press that coal into diamonds eh Dot  *



well...considering I got compared to a friggin' horse...it could be possible.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *well...considering I got compared to a friggin' horse...it could be possible.   *



least it was a stallion.. not your other choice.... errrr


----------



## KenpoTess

That reminds me.. you voted for me Chad.. 
I owe you ... a good beating.. yep...
I shall make it so.. *rubs butt where you repeatedly fwapped it tonight.. *votes you to be the meanest of em all.....*


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Scardy Cat!
> *



Look buster, I've been at the gym watching her workout, first hand (see pic), and felt the blocks those arms can deliver!   Fortunately, she listens to <ME> and is training for when you finally do show up, when she will allow you the privilege of "feeling" the devastation that can be developed by our methods.

Be afraid...... be VERY afraid.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Look buster, I've been at the gym watching her workout, first hand (see pic), and felt the blocks those arms can deliver!   Fortunately, she listens to <ME> and is training for when you finally do show up, when she will allow you the privilege of "feeling" the devastation that can be developed by our methods.
> 
> Be afraid...... be VERY afraid. *



Man, that Tess is ripped! If I have to die, that must be the way to do it!:btg:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Same goes for showers! *



That, was uncalled for!:soapbox:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Then Castillo must be dinner.-vampfeed- *



Roadkill?:deadhorse


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> **scratching head*  I don't believe that I have ever been called that before. *



Guess that's a compliment for all you young studs in their 30's.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Do you mean cold ones?  These guys do neeed 'em after "looking" at the Queen of Pain....
> 
> - Ceicei *



I agree!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Stop IT!! *


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That, was uncalled for!:soapbox: *




But you left it open...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Man, that Tess is ripped! *


----------



## KenpoTess

here ya go 
GD only has a couple of my workout photos.....


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *here ya go
> GD only has a couple of my workout photos..... *



I think I just found a new trainning partner!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *But you left it open... *



That's it...........I'm callin' you out, Rusty!:boxing:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's it...........I'm callin' you out, Rusty!:boxing: *




:samurai:

:btg:


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey that was great.. I just hung up the phone  after talking to the GoldenDragon and Ricardo.. 

Methinks I convinced Ricky to join our side .. or else..

Off to bed.. Night all ~!!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah...that's her...but dunno where those biceps came from...... *


I'll remind you of that the next time she has them wrapped around your throat.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *least it was a stallion.. not your other choice.... errrr *


Definately a gelding.....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Man, that Tess is ripped! If I have to die, that must be the way to do it!:btg: *


No, if you have to die, and I will decided that later, it will be at my hands.....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's it...........I'm callin' you out, Rusty!:boxing: *


A fourth black challenging an orange belt, that hardly seems fair, I may have to proxy for her.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey that was great.. I just hung up the phone  after talking to the GoldenDragon and Ricardo..
> 
> Methinks I convinced Ricky to join our side .. or else..
> 
> Off to bed.. Night all ~!! *


Huh?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *A fourth black challenging an orange belt, that hardly seems fair, I may have to proxy for her. *




Like the kid to the ice-cream cone..."Come get a lickin'"


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Like the kid to the ice-cream cone..."Come get a lickin'" *



Ouch!:vu:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, if you have to die, and I will decided that later, it will be at my hands..... *



Well, at least I have some options.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ouch!:vu: *




*grins*


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, at least I have some options. *


Um, no you don't.  Don't force me to put my crocheting down again.


----------



## Hollywood1340

How long for a shroud?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *How long for a shroud? *


I don't do shrouds, I have far too much time in my work and am far too proud of it to bury it.


----------



## Hollywood1340

How bout some mittens then! It's cold up here! And as for the poll, still making up my mind..on one hand...and on the other....dang, I need more hands!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I don't do shrouds, I have far too much time in my work and am far too proud of it to bury it. *




Even if it lies upon your mortal enemy slain on the battlefield...


....okay...too much Lord of the Rings for me!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I don't do shrouds, I have far too much time in my work and am far too proud of it to bury it. *



It should be made into an Afgan and displayed on the couch or love seat for all to see and or use when there is a chill.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Like the kid to the ice-cream cone..."Come get a lickin'" *



Careful Rusty.  He might enjoy that.     heh heh heh

Dot


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *It should be made into an Afgan and displayed on the couch or love seat for all to see and or use when there is a chill.
> 
> :asian: *



The "Martha Stewert" thread is elsewhere.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by KenpoTess_
> Hey that was great.. I just hung up the phone after talking to the GoldenDragon and Ricardo..
> 
> Methinks I convinced Ricky to join our side .. or else..
> 
> Off to bed.. Night all ~!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Huh? *
Click to expand...


I'll second that,  "Huh?"

Wouldn't have thought it possible, what are the details?  Or should I say the conditions of the takeover?  

Dot


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Careful Rusty.  He might enjoy that.     heh heh heh
> 
> Dot
> *



I heard that!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *
> Careful what you say Rusty.  He might enjoy that. [referring to: "Come get a lickin'"]    heh heh heh Dot
> *



GET your mind out of the gutter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Huh? *


* 

I'll second that,  "Huh?"

Wouldn't have thought it possible, what are the details?  Or should I say the conditions of the takeover?  

Dot
 *[/QUOTE] 

It's "Unconditional." They must turn themselves over to me, and surrender thier passports.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *GET your mind out of the gutter!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *



  What?  I'm sure I don't know what you are eluding too.  :angel:

Dot


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that,  "Huh?"
> 
> Wouldn't have thought it possible, what are the details?  Or should I say the conditions of the takeover?
> 
> Dot
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's "Unconditional." They must turn themselves over to me, and surrender thier passports. *



Sounded like it was the other way around, to me.  

dOT


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *It's "Unconditional." They must turn themselves over to me, and surrender thier passports. *



Sounded like it was the other way around, to me.  

dOT
 [/B][/QUOTE] 

Simple, they're in denial.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> Sounded like it was the other way around, to me.  dOT
> *





> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Simple, they're in denial.
> *



It's the State Mental Hospital ...... roflmao
No wonder!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *It's the State Mental Hospital ...... roflmao
> No wonder!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Hey, I'm on "Unsupervised" Xmas leave! So, I'm legally sane, for the time being.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Guess that's a compliment for all you young studs in their 30's. *



  O.K. but I'm not in my 30's yet.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Do you mean cold ones?  These guys do neeed 'em after "looking" at the Queen of Pain....*



Yeah I agree. Ricky Rick there needs to calm down. His testosterone levels can be felt all of the way on the east coast.:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Careful Rusty.  He might enjoy that.     heh heh heh
> 
> Dot
> *



Yuck, the taste of old Kenpoist must be bad...bah!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Roadkill?:deadhorse *



Whatever you prefer.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah I agree. Ricky Rick there needs to calm down. His testosterone levels can be felt all of the way on the east coast.:rofl: *



Is that why's it's so warm out today...


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's it...........I'm callin' you out, Rusty!:boxing: *



You forgot Pal! She is behind me therefore you must go through me first. You don't have a chance Pal.


----------



## KenpoTess




----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You forgot Pal! She is behind me therefore you must go through me first. You don't have a chance Pal. *



So that makes, what, two ya gotta get through to get to me...by the time Seig and Jason are done with you, I should be a black as well


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Huh? *



Apparently you were excluded from the conversation.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Yuck, the taste of old Kenpoist must be bad...bah! *



Not quite, throw some sugar in!


----------



## KenpoTess

How bout going through me?  *snickers*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Not quite, throw some sugar in! *




Sorry, after making snickerdoodles, choc. chip cookies, bread, and a cobbler, we're fresh out of sugar :shrug:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You forgot Pal! She is behind me therefore you must go through me first. You don't have a chance Pal. *



Get outta the way Jason!:boxing:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Careful Rusty.  He might enjoy that.     heh heh heh*



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *How bout going through me?  *snickers* *




Kay, make that THREE...four if the Dragon wants to get involved...


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *How bout going through me?  *snickers* *



I'll pass............. 

I'll just save that one for my "Kenpo Girls Calandar!"


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Yuck, the taste of old Kenpoist must be bad...bah! *



Especially ones from Texas.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Apparently you were excluded from the conversation.     *



nah.. he wasn't excluded.. Seig was at work..  DC called me and then decided to wreak havoc with the Texas Tornado.. so called him too..


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'll pass.............
> 
> I'll just save that one for my "Kenpo Girls Calandar!" *




*pouts*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Especially ones from Texas.:rofl: *



old and dusty..maybe a tinge of tumbleweed...


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Sorry, after making snickerdoodles, choc. chip cookies, bread, and a cobbler, we're fresh out of sugar :shrug: *



I'll be right back. Going down to the corner store!:idea:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Get outta the way Jason!:boxing: *



No chance.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'll pass..............*



You'll probably stop dead in your tracks after seeing that picture and forget about everything else.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *old and dusty..maybe a tinge of tumbleweed... *




Yet, mildly spiced!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *old and dusty..maybe a tinge of tumbleweed... *



Don't know about the tumbleweed but Yes to the others.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You'll probably stop dead in your tracks after seeing that picture and forget about everything else. *



I did. Which reminds me, gotta go back to the gym after that motivational pic!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Don't know about the tumbleweed but Yes to the others.:rofl: *



Hey, I can still move, just give me a few hrs to warm up!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, I can still move, just give me a few hrs to warm up! *



Nope. No warmups for you.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I did. Which reminds me, gotta go back to the gym after that motivational pic! *



  I won't be able to get into the gym until jan. 6 when it reopens again.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No chance. *



If not, you're gonna be.....................:deadhorse


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, I can still move, just give me a few hrs to warm up! *



I have been, are you still warming up in your garage 'cause I'm still on my way down there.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I have been, are you still warming up in your garage 'cause I'm still on my way down there.:rofl: *



Good, we'll go pump some iron, then you can buy me lunch!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *If not, you're gonna be.....................:deadhorse *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  Haaaaa :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 




:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Good, we'll go pump some iron, then you can buy me lunch! *



What~!!!!! We will need an unbiased referee. Someone like the Goldendragon!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Nope. No warmups for you. *



Ok, I won't wear any, then!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **pouts* *



I'm thinking that he was talking about Girls as in the plural of girls.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What~!!!!! We will need an unbiased referee. Someone like the Goldendragon!  *



Nope, he's in his hot tub, right now.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, I won't wear any, then! *



You are going to scare the young one.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Nope, he's in his hot tub, right now. *



Well that doesn't surprise me. I would be to if I had one.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You are going to scare the young one. *



She asked for it!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *She asked for it! *



You know, she has an impressionable young mind. We don't want it ruined by seeing you in your skivvies. :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, I won't wear any, then! *



*hides*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You know, she has an impressionable young mind. We don't want it ruined by seeing you in your skivvies. :rofl: *



*gak* *suddenly doesn't want the cookie she's munchin*


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **hides* *



You see Rick, this is exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **gak* *suddenly doesn't want the cookie she's munchin* *



:rofl:  That was worth a good laugh on Castillo's part.:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You see Rick, this is exactly what I'm talking about. *



bad old Kenpoist!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *bad old Kenpoist! *



You see what happens when your from the other side of the tracks now don't you.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **gak* *suddenly doesn't want the cookie she's munchin* *



That was just plain mean..................:vu: :wah:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That was just plain mean..................:vu: :wah: *



Thus I am on that list! *grin*


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That was just plain mean..................:vu: :wah: *



I thought it was funny.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Thus I am on that list! *grin* *



You are alright in my book.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I thought it was funny. *


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You are alright in my book. *



w007!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *w007! *



Is that your phone number.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Is that your phone number.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



Yep, speed dial!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I thought it was funny. *



Hope the tires on your bike go flat!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, speed dial! *



Blast! Foiled again!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> * *



Hope the heat in your place goes out!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *bad old Kenpoist! *



:rofl: 

It s'okay Rusty, his bark is worse then his bite.  
He's been making threats like that to me for years.  I have yet to see any action.  

Think you're pretty safe behind your defences.  

Dot
:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hope the heat in your place goes out! *



Thasswhy we have a fireplace *grin* 


...and it's warm out today


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hope the tires on your bike go flat! *



It's been too cold to ride. 



> Hope the heat in your place goes out



Holy cow Batman!!!!! I think we hit Ricky's sore spot.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *:rofl:
> 
> It s'okay Rusty, his bark is worse then his bite.
> He's been making threats like that to me for years.  I have yet to see any action.
> 
> Think you're pretty safe behind your defences.
> 
> Dot
> :rofl: *



Hey, I thought we was allies?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *
> Think you're pretty safe behind your defences.
> 
> Dot
> :rofl: *




You mean Tess, Seig, and Jason?? :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, speed dial! *



No, not cool


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> Holy cow Batman!!!!! I think we hit Ricky's sore spot. *




You mean, deny him my phone number? hehe!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, I thought we was allies?  *



You have lost all of your friends. It is time to join the good side and leave the dark side.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Thasswhy we have a fireplace *grin*
> 
> 
> ...and it's warm out today *



Guess what! A massive cold front's on your way, and the fireplace is about to be cited by the Fire Marshall!


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, I thought we was allies?  *



Oh don't get your knickers ..... or lack there of ... in a knot.  
You're a big boy, you can take it.

Dot
:angel:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You have lost all of your friends. It is time to join the good side and leave the dark side.:asian: *



Sounds like it.........................:anic:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *You mean, deny him my phone number? hehe! *



Yes,
Just slip it over to me and he will be furious.


----------



## KenpoTess

This Thread has sooo gone down the tubes.....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Guess what! A massive cold front's on your way, and the fireplace is about to be cited by the Fire Marshall! *



*humph*


...our fire place is gas-powered, and the gas was just re-filled


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *This Thread has sooo gone down the tubes..... *



I know, I know  . Ricky has soooooooo been on the attack. :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Guess what! A massive cold front's on your way, and the fireplace is about to be cited by the Fire Marshall! *




And I can always go to my mom's house!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *This Thread has sooo gone down the tubes..... *



I'm sorry I ruined it............................


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *This Thread has sooo gone down the tubes..... *




Sorry, Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...our fire place is gas-powered, and the gas was just re-filled *



He's just trying to get under your skin now.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *This Thread has sooo gone down the tubes..... *



LMAO  :rofl: 

Like there was any point to this thread to begin with, the only place it had to go was down,  WAY DOWN.  

Dot


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He's just trying to get under your skin now. *




Is that what that itch is? thought for a moment it was flea....*splat*


----------



## KenpoTess

*growls low in throat*


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Is that what that itch is? thought for a moment it was flea....*splat* *



:inlove:  That was cool:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *LMAO  :rofl:
> 
> Like there was any point to this thread to begin with, the only place it had to go was down,  WAY DOWN.
> 
> Dot
> *



Wait a sec, I did get some free Tess pics for my 2004 calendar!:erg:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wait a sec, I did get some free Tess pics for my 2004 calendar!:erg: *



I suppose you did.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Is that what that itch is? thought for a moment it was flea....*splat* *



That's it, I'm a stalkin' ya for the New year!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **growls low in throat* *



Okay, I think I'm gonna go slink back to the world of Middle Earth...and stop dragging this thread down...don't we have several warring threads to take this to?




> That was cool



Thanks Jason


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's it, I'm a stalkin' ya for the New year! *



  Gosh, If you just wanted a picture of either of them just ask 'em.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **growls low in throat* *



Wait now,............ have a smoke, and a glass of wine, on me!:anic:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's it, I'm a stalkin' ya for the New year! *



oh does that mean I'm off the stalking list?  And you're going to destroy the shrine and remake it for Rusty?


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh does that mean I'm off the stalking list?  And you're going to destroy the shrine and remake it for Rusty? *



No, yours stays, it's permanent!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh does that mean I'm off the stalking list?  And you're going to destroy the shrine and remake it for Rusty? *



It sounds to me like you've been kicked to the curb .  


However for now I have to start preparing for dinner. Heather will be home in a few hours and I don't want yelled at again today for it not being done. I'll be on later today. Bye all for now.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, yours stays, it's permanent! *




But how're you gonna fit two shrines in your closet?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It sounds to me like you've been kicked to the curb .
> 
> 
> However for now I have to start preparing for dinner. Heather will be home in a few hours and I don't want yelled at again today for it not being done. I'll be on later today. Bye all for now. *



Yeah this getting old nonsense is for the birds..

Oh *rolling owls here about Heather..  *sighs*  you poor thing.. *hugs* see ya later Jason ~!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It sounds to me like you've been kicked to the curb .
> 
> 
> However for now I have to start preparing for dinner. Heather will be home in a few hours and I don't want yelled at again today for it not being done. I'll be on later today. Bye all for now. *



Later Jason. I gotta scamper for a bit, as well...gotta finish making bread then go to get some shrimp for dinner tonight.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *But how're you gonna fit two shrines in your closet? *



No, yours, I carry in the da wallet for instant access!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, yours, I carry in the da wallet for instant access! *



Weirdo...


woot! don't need to get shrimp, my mom'll pick 'em up for me. Yum. Chicken and shrimp sautee! *grin*


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Weirdo...
> 
> 
> woot! don't need to get shrimp, my mom'll pick 'em up for me. Yum. Chicken and shrimp sautee! *grin* *



Save me a plate!


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm sorry I ruined it............................ *



Oh no, it isn't you!  If it wasn't for these pics....you wouldn't have drifted off into twilight zone.

- Ceicei


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Save me a plate! *



sorry, I don't think I can fed-ex that kind of food...


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Oh no, it isn't you!  If it wasn't for these pics....you wouldn't have drifted off into twilight zone.
> 
> - Ceicei *



Yes, I became undisciplined at the will of Tess!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yes, I became undisciplined at the will of Tess! *



Tis not all Tess's fault...the Goldendragon posted the pic...and stated this thread, for that matter...
...you mearly swayed under his persuasion.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yes, I became undisciplined at the will of Tess! *



Ummmm.  Formidable tool... who needs martial arts when all we have to do is dangle Tess in front of male assailants...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Ummmm.  Formidable tool... who needs martial arts when all we have to do is dangle Tess in front of male assailants... *



:lol: too true!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Ummmm.  Formidable tool... who needs martial arts when all we have to do is dangle Tess in front of male assailants... *



Dang, 22 years of ma down the drain.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Orig posted by TheRustyOne _*
> Nope. No warmups for you.
> *


----------



## Ceicei

So who is the girl?  Is that Rusty?

When do we have a poll on select males and get to see hunky male martial artist pictures?

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _*
> So who is the girl?  Is that Rusty?
> *



Yep, the one and only!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *It should be made into an Afgan and displayed on the couch or love seat for all to see and or use when there is a chill.
> 
> :asian: *


I'm looking to make it big enough for the bed


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The "Martha Stewert" thread is elsewhere.:rofl: *


I'll Martha Stewart you........


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'll second that,  "Huh?"
> 
> Wouldn't have thought it possible, what are the details?  Or should I say the conditions of the takeover?
> 
> Dot
> *



It's "Unconditional." They must turn themselves over to me, and surrender thier passports. [/B][/QUOTE] 
He's obviously lying.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *It's "Unconditional." They must turn themselves over to me, and surrender thier passports. *


He's obviously lying.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, I'm on "Unsupervised" Xmas leave! So, I'm legally sane, for the time being. *


Legally and actually are often two different things, drool boy


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah I agree. Ricky Rick there needs to calm down. His testosterone levels can be felt all of the way on the east coast.:rofl: *


Maybe he needs to tone back on those injections....they're gonna make his hair fall out.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Yuck, the taste of old Kenpoist must be bad...bah! *


Don't you mean old Tracyist?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *So that makes, what, two ya gotta get through to get to me...by the time Seig and Jason are done with you, I should be a black as well  *


You give him too much credit.  What makes you think he could get through either of us much less both?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'll pass.............
> 
> *


*You SHALL NOT pass!*







Sorry, couldn't resist the LOTR reference.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Good, we'll go pump some iron, then you can buy me lunch! *


He can't afford to buy lunch for upper black belts......


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _*
> Is that Rusty?
> *


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Guess what! A massive cold front's on your way, and the fireplace is about to be cited by the Fire Marshall! *


So that means she will have to burn your place to keep warm.


----------



## KenpoTess

yes indeed.. I have *VERY*  Expensive Tastes...
He could never afford me...My lunch that is..


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's it, I'm a stalkin' ya for the New year! *


You realize, of course, that this is admissable in court?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It sounds to me like you've been kicked to the curb .
> 
> 
> However for now I have to start preparing for dinner. Heather will be home in a few hours and I don't want yelled at again today for it not being done. I'll be on later today. Bye all for now. *


Jason?  You going Mr. Mom on us?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *But how're you gonna fit two shrines in your closet? *


I think we should call his wife and tell her where they are.....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Tis not all Tess's fault...the Goldendragon posted the pic...and stated this thread, for that matter...
> ...you mearly swayed under his persuasion. *


weak minds are easily influenced by the force.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *So who is the girl?  Is that Rusty?
> 
> When do we have a poll on select males and get to see hunky male martial artist pictures?
> 
> - Ceicei *


Hunky is not a word I am sure I would use describing us.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *sorry, I don't think I can fed-ex that kind of food... *



Sure, dry ice baby.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm looking to make it big enough for the bed *




Very good. I have one like that


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *When do we have a poll on select males and get to see hunky male martial artist pictures?*



Um, well, I'm 5'7" tall and 153lbs. I'm hardly "Hunky".


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Maybe he needs to tone back on those injections....they're gonna make his hair fall out. *



I love it, that's good.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _



Another one for my calendar. I like one with an "attitude."

We shall take her for our pleasure!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Jason?  You going Mr. Mom on us? *



Oh yeah, it's a great vacation away from work. For 9 days I get to watch 3 kids and go all over the place for them.  Yesterday I washed dishes twice, vacuumed, bleached the floor, made dinner (late), laundry, picked up after my slob daughter, talked to the Goldendragon, and went to class. 

Today, I took the youngest to a dr. appt., and a couple of scuffles with the oldest, did the dishes, cooked dinner (early), did some grocery shopping, been trying to pottey train the little one, vacuumed again, more laundry, sat in front of this thing,  and I'm going to retire early tonight.

As far as Shodan goes, I'd agree with what Paul typed earlier. After many hrs. I'll probably beat someone's *** if I went to class tonight.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Jason?  You going Mr. Mom on us? *



He's out shopping for xmas bargains!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *weak minds are easily influenced by the force. *



He's on the wrong side of the tracks I tell 'ya. Only (maybe) in his defense that the people he sees on a regular basis most likely don't look like Tess.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You realize, of course, that this is admissable in court? *



Hey, ain't you supposed to asleep, or taxiderming dead animals?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He's out shopping for xmas bargains! *



My christmas shopping has been done for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh yeah, it's a great vacation away from work. For 9 days I get to watch 3 kids and go all over the place for them.  Yesterday I washed dishes twice, vacuumed, bleached the floor, made dinner (late), laundry, picked up after my slob daughter, talked to the Goldendragon, and went to class.
> 
> Today, I took the youngest to a dr. appt., and a couple of scuffles with the oldest, did the dishes, cooked dinner (early), did some grocery shopping, been trying to pottey train the little one, vacuumed again, more laundry, sat in front of this thing,  and I'm going to retire early tonight.
> 
> As far as Shodan goes, I'd agree with what Paul typed earlier. After many hrs. I'll probably beat someone's *** if I went to class tonight.:asian: *



Jeez, you whilte collar pros, I do that stuff almost everyday. (Little kids not included)


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, ain't you supposed to asleep, or taxiderming dead animals? *



I think he's supposed to be in class about right now.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You realize, of course, that this is admissable in court? *



I 'll go with the insanity thing!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Jeez, you whilte collar pros, I do that stuff almost everyday. (Little kids not included) *



Turkey


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, ain't you supposed to asleep, or taxiderming dead animals? *



He woke up cuz he missed me..


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'll Martha Stewart you........ *


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I think he's supposed to be in class about right now. *



nah.. not til 7 .. sparring fun on Tuesdays.. 
We're going to make dinner now.. see.. we even cook together


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *We're going to make dinner now.. see.. we even cook together  *



Heather mainly does our cooking here. Yesterday though when she was working and I was home doing nothing she should have came home to a hot meal waiting on the table . Anyhow today there will be.:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *So who is the girl?  Is that Rusty?
> 
> 
> 
> - Ceicei *



Yes, crappy pic of me.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Yes, crappy pic of me. *



Now, now, don't forget he put up your better picture as well.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> * --pic there-- *




he's stalking me!

...oh, wait, no, that's my Grad. piccie that's on my site...humph


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, ain't you supposed to asleep, or taxiderming dead animals? *


You volunteering for one of my taxidermy experiments?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> 
> We shall take her for our pleasure! *



*coughs loudly*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now, now, don't forget he put up your better picture as well. *




edited....thank goodness!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *nah.. not til 7 .. sparring fun on Tuesdays..
> We're going to make dinner now.. see.. we even cook together  *


And I shall heartily endeavor not to break anyone tonight.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *And I shall heartily endeavor not to break anyone tonight. *




Yeah, Adam told me about that...


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **coughs loudly* *



I told you to stay behind me and Castillo won't come close to you.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You volunteering for one of my taxidermy experiments? *



Uh.....no. I heard you create weird things............


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *And I shall heartily endeavor not to break anyone tonight. *



Yeah, likely story.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Uh.....no. I heard you create weird things............ *



Then that's right up your alley, Pal!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I told you to stay behind me and Castillo won't come close to you. *



Where is she gonna hide behind 153 lbs?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Where is she gonna hide behind 153 lbs? *



It doesn't matter; Pal! Two weeks ago I was measured @ 6.1% BF and benched  285 & squatted 305. Also, ran 3 miles on the treadmill in 22:05 and that was after climbing 1300+ feet on the stairmaster.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It doesn't matter; Pal! Two weeks ago I was measured @ 6.1% BF and benched  285 & squatted 305. Also, ran 3 miles on the treadmill in 22:05 and that was after climbing 1300+ feet on the stairmaster. *



Like I said.....................


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Hunky is not a word I am sure I would use describing us. *



So how would you describe yourselves?  Shrimpy?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Like I said..................... *


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *So how would you describe yourselves?  Shrimpy? *



Short in stature, but lean.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  *



No, actually, pretty good for a guy still in his 20's. You da man!:asian:


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Short in stature, but lean.:asian: *



Ummm, tough like a jerky?

(probably too easy for Tess to bite...)


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Ummm, tough like a jerky? *



Yes, his attitude, behavior, pretty much follow that.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, actually, pretty good for a guy still in his 20's. You da man!:asian: *



I push myself to almost absolute exhaustion every time. It's nothing more than to see if next time I can take off a second or two or more on the treamill on climb a couple of feet or more ikn the same amount of time. That's why I lose work out partners . They can't keep up then they don't show up.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I push myself to almost absolute exhaustion every time. It's nothing more than to see if next time I can take off a second or two or more on the treamill on climb a couple of feet or more ikn the same amount of time. That's why I lose work out partners . They can't keep up then they don't show up. *



Hmm, I'm a loner. I work out by myself.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Work out, what's this 

Kathie and I were gonna start goin to the school gym next semester, but looking over my schedule, I ask "when?"

class M,W,F 9:10-2, M,W 3:45-5...Karate in the evenings. Tue/Thurs work and Karate. Weekends...study time. Gotta get the GPA up from a 2.2 to something better...(brought it up from the semester before, tho )


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Work out, what's this
> 
> Kathie and I were gonna start goin to the school gym next semester, but looking over my schedule, I ask "when?"
> 
> class M,W,F 9:10-2, M,W 3:45-5...Karate in the evenings. Tue/Thurs work and Karate. Weekends...study time. Gotta get the GPA up from a 2.2 to something better...(brought it up from the semester before, tho ) *



Wow, bankers hours!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Ummm, tough like a jerky?*



This is the best that I could come up with for the moment. The pic. is about a yr. or so old but it'll get you close.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *This is the best that I could come up with for the moment. The pic. is about a yr. or so old but it'll get you close. *



Ummm, definitely not a shrimp.  I dunno why Seig says ya'll aren't hunks...

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei

Here is a picture of me and my buddy...


----------



## Ceicei

And just me...


----------



## Goldendragon7

It's me....


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It doesn't matter; Pal! Two weeks ago I was measured @ 6.1% BF and benched  285 & squatted 305. Also, ran 3 miles on the treadmill in 22:05 and that was after climbing 1300+ feet on the stairmaster. *




JF,

How did you measure you BF?

I just got one of those scales that does it, and it told me I was at 18.4% at 6'3" and 285lbs. I guess Ihave to loose some eh?


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *This is the best that I could come up with for the moment. The pic. is about a yr. or so old but it'll get you close. *



Mean looking dude, there.(It's like the pic is saying something to me)


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Here is a picture of me and my buddy... *



Now, why is that dog laughing?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Mean looking dude, there.(It;s like the pic is say something to me) *




Now where's your pic?


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Now where's your pic? *



Ya gotta go to my site to see me on the gallery with Master Al.

Can't make it work!


----------



## TheRustyOne

I keep tryin to stick some up from the cookout at the studio, but it's too big, so I'll just put it on my site and sling a link here.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Ummm, definitely not a shrimp.  I dunno why Seig says ya'll aren't hunks... *



I don't think that I would ever call myself one. I'm just an average guy that tries to get through life.:asian:


BTW, nice pic. Ceicei. It's always nice to put a name and a face together especially since most of us here on MT are here for the same common purpose.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *JF,
> How did you measure you BF? *



Well I did it 2 different ways. They just received some gadget that sent electrical impulses through your body. You had to give height, weight, age, gender and maybe a couple of other things plus they got out the calipers since I questioned how accurate it really was. The calipers had me at 6.5 and the gadget thingy had me at 6.1. 



> I just got one of those scales that does it, and it told me I was at 18.4% at 6'3" and 285lbs. I guess Ihave to loose some eh?



:rofl:  Maybe some but I'd rather have your height and build than mine.  My physical characteristics are too small. I would rather be taller and thicker but I have to make due with what god gave me to deal with.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *It's me.... *



That's sooooooo you.:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Some MMA-ers 

Piccies thanks to Tess, I just stuck 'em up on me website *grin*


----------



## KenpoTess

I just found a disc of must be last years Mr. Conatser's seminar pics.. hahaaa.. look what indignity I have to put up with.. This is our Penjak Silat/Kali Instructor 'Stickdummy' sizing me up for only he knows what~!!!!

oh he's sooo gonna get it~!!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _*
> Now where's your pic Ricardo?
> *


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Mean looking dude, that Farnsworth.....
> (It's like the pic is saying something to me)
> *



YES it is........... *KISS ME!!* 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now, why is that dog laughing? *



Probably because I was cruising MT at the time and she thought some stuff funny...

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess

Then we have Jason Farnsworth paying keen attention to the Goldendragon in this shot last year


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *IBTW, nice pic. Ceicei. It's always nice to put a name and a face together especially since most of us here on MT are here for the same common purpose. *



Thanks!  Its nice seeing you closer than just the avatar.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *And just me... *



Great to finally 'see' you Ceicei~!!   Great shot ~!


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Then we have Jason Farnsworth paying keen attention to the Goldendragon in this shot last year  *



So which one is he in that group picture?

- Ceicei


----------



## TheRustyOne

White pants, front row





(don't they know white pants make your butt look big?


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _



Dump that one! That was spent partying in Scottsdale!

And no sleep, to top that off!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Were those the ones I took cuz my leg was incapabable?


...man, i suck with digital cameras!
...give me a good-ol'fashioned 35 MM


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Then we have Jason Farnsworth paying keen attention to the Goldendragon in this shot last year  *




Yep, with his hands down................


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _ *Picture of Ricardo *



Mean looking knives there, Castillo...  What were you going to do with them?

- Ceicei


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Mean looking knives there, Castillo...  What were you going to do with them?
> 
> - Ceicei *




...attempt a Goldendragon BBQ...


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Mean looking knives there, Castillo...  What were you going to do with them?
> 
> - Ceicei *



I told Mr. C, put that camera up, or else!


----------



## KenpoTess

Prolly Rusty.. I didn't even know I had these.. they were in some obscure folder heheee..



not sure what they were looking at in this shot..


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Prolly Rusty.. I didn't even know I had these.. they were in some obscure folder heheee..
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what they were looking at in this shot.. *




Mr. C's hand has motion blur, so he was doin something...prolly lookin at that...but I had limited movement...dork me!


----------



## Ceicei

Does anybody have a good picture of Mr. C?  The animated dragon won't do...

- Ceicei


----------



## TheRustyOne

Jason the secretary....


...that I DIDN'T take...I was up in that stupid balcony all during that seminar (spring 2003) cuz of that stupid broken leg...darn it all Cowboy Bob! *shakes fist*


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Jason the secretary....
> *



So who is the guy in black next to Jason?

- Ceicei


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *So who is the guy in black next to Jason?
> 
> - Ceicei *



Oh yeah, he's bein the secretary for the Goldendragon himself


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Hunky is not a word I am sure I would use describing us. *



I second that one..


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Jason the secretary....*



yeah...he hard time spelling some of the things Goldendragon was spouting off...next he's up we'll be sure to have one of those pocket dictionaries handy.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I second that one.. *



I dunno.. I grabbed a hunk of something when we were grappling tonight


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *I dunno.. I grabbed a hunk of something when we were grappling tonight  *



yar...my friggin' leg!  and a buncha baby fat on my side!  and I still got the bite mark on my arm from the other night!!


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Oh yeah, he's bein the secretary for the Goldendragon himself *



Ah, so THAT'S the famed GoldenDragon....

Not one I'd want to mess with...

-- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yar...my friggin' leg!  and a buncha baby fat on my side!  and I still got the bite mark on my arm from the other night!!   *




See I deserve to win the Meanest in the land *snortles and chortles and slobbers*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> * *snortles and chortles and slobbers* *




*hands you a tissue* yer leakin there, miss...


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well I did it 2 different ways. They just received some gadget that sent electrical impulses through your body. You had to give height, weight, age, gender and maybe a couple of other things plus they got out the calipers since I questioned how accurate it really was. The calipers had me at 6.5 and the gadget thingy had me at 6.1.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  Maybe some but I'd rather have your height and build than mine.  My physical characteristics are too small. I would rather be taller and thicker but I have to make due with what god gave me to deal with. *



Yes the scales I have gives off a very low amperage charge to do the measuring and you have to give it your age and height and it measures your weight.

Where do you measure with the calipers? Waist, Thigh, ????


----------



## Chronuss

tis why I voted for ya!...ick...you got drool on me...and on yourself...and on Sadie....and in your hair...on Mouse...keyboard...:goop:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _*
> Does anybody have a good picture of Mr. C?
> *


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **hands you a tissue* yer leakin there, miss... *



heheee tank you.. man I was slobbering all over Chad too.. couldn't help myself.. he had me in a headlock.. but I still was able to bite


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *tis why I voted for ya!...ick...you got drool on me...and on yourself...and on Sadie....and in your hair...on Mouse...keyboard...:goop: *



yeah well I owed ya.. so neeners


----------



## TheRustyOne

Can't upload most of the piccies I want to...grr...says they're too big...grrness


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *yeah well I owed ya.. so neeners  *



%-}


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _



Impressive pic!!  

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess

Hairy FishMouse~!!


----------



## Chronuss

...it's not Fishmouse yet!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hairy FishMouse~!! *




Want a Hairy FishMouse Pawshake and some FishQuick? *snicker*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...it's not Fishmouse yet! *



I was attempting to get into the mood.. haurmphs.. *hangs head and rests chin on knee*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I was attempting to get into the mood.. haurmphs.. *hangs head and rests chin on knee* *



*scritches behind your ears and offers a fresh arm to bite* Hairy FishMouse, Tessh!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *I was attempting to get into the mood.. haurmphs.. *hangs head and rests chin on knee* *



it'll be Fishmouse soon...oy.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **scritches behind your ears and offers a fresh arm to bite* Hairy FishMouse, Tessh! *



*sniffs* tank you.. *Bites* and whispers Hairy Fishmouse Abbey.. ~!
*thinking bout a whipped cream thingydo and nodding at Chad*


----------



## TheRustyOne

I don't want it to be Fishmouse...that means I get drug off to Gaithersburg, MD; Wilmington, DE; and Kennet Square, PA on the 24th, 25th, and 26th...dealing with the brattemi known as my neices and nephews...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **thinking bout a whipped cream thingydo and nodding at Chad* *



I got cut by the damn nozzle on that friggin' thing when Jen tried to jam into my stomach and I blocked it with my hand....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **sniffs* tank you.. *Bites* and whispers Hairy Fishmouse Abbey.. ~!
> *thinking bout a whipped cream thingydo and nodding at Chad* *



*snickers and giggles. tosses head towards fridge* it's in there, with the tinfoil...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I don't want it to be Fishmouse...that means I get drug off to Gaithersburg, MD; Wilmington, DE; and Kennet Square, PA on the 24th, 25th, and 26th...dealing with the brattemi known as my neices and nephews... *



I'll be perched here keeping an eagle eye on the board.. and making sure all is kept in order.. cuz Seig will be nesting and that's that.. harumphs *spelled right this time*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I got cut by the damn nozzle on that friggin' thing when Jen tried to jam into my stomach and I blocked it with my hand.... *



Poor boy, go cry somewhere else...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I got cut by the damn nozzle on that friggin' thing when Jen tried to jam into my stomach and I blocked it with my hand.... *



dat's why I'm gonna do the thing I whispered about tonight.. *nodding emphatically so there..


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Poor boy, go cry somewhere else... *



stuff it, Rusty.  :ticked: else you shall be fwapped.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *dat's why I'm gonna do the thing I whispered about tonight.. *nodding emphatically so there.. *



...that wouldn't be nice at all...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *stuff it, Rusty.  :ticked: else you shall be fwapped. *



*grins* I'm safe...for now *grins*


----------



## Chronuss

you gotta come back to Shepherd some time...mwahaha...:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...that wouldn't be nice at all... *



*points to the title of the Thread....

It would be much fun for me.. and Methinks I deserve much fun *Prances around the room and returns to my chair and does the dance*


----------



## Chronuss

...and by the time I post this she'll have fallen outta her chair...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **points to the title of the Thread....
> 
> It would be much fun for me.. and Methinks I deserve much fun *Prances around the room and returns to my chair and does the dance* *



...don't fall....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *you gotta come back to Shepherd some time...mwahaha...:EG: *



Blast!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...and by the time I post this she'll have fallen outta her chair...:rofl: *



*You YOU YOU*


----------



## Chronuss

...I always win.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I always win.   *




*thinking Very Evil thoughts*


----------



## Chronuss

eek..:erg:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> You YOU YOU  *




Notice she didn't get mad at me for saying it!


----------



## Chronuss

that's cause you're not local at the moment...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I always win.   *



 not this again


----------



## Chronuss

mwahahaha....:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *that's cause you're not local at the moment... *




...wish i wasn't...i wouldn't be so BORED!


----------



## KenpoTess

ya notice that signature bashing dude of Chad's is black haired and he's beating the redhead.. *ponders the inner meaning to that*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ya notice that signature bashing dude of Chad's is black haired and he's beating the redhead.. *ponders the inner meaning to that* *




*poke* that's not a dude bashing the red head...that's a chick...she's bashing a guy...kinda like a parallel universe!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *ya notice that signature bashing dude of Chad's is black haired and he's beating the redhead.. *ponders the inner meaning to that* *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...didn't even think of that...it's the secrets of the Hiten Mitsurugi Style...BTW...have you even watched anymore of that...?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ya notice that signature bashing dude of Chad's is black haired and he's beating the redhead.. *ponders the inner meaning to that* *




Plus, shouldn't it be the redhead bashing the black-haired dude?


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ya notice that signature bashing dude of Chad's is black haired and he's beating the redhead.. *ponders the inner meaning to that* *



Or is "he" something else?  Looks like a girl to me...

Maybe that's his feminine side.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...didn't even think of that...it's the secrets of the Hiten Mitsurugi Style...BTW...have you even watched anymore of that...? *


 sits keyboard on mouses back cuz she's perched on my lap....
see. see seee..... subliminal messages you are portraying.. I get it... pffffffffffffts... 
and I must start watching it again cuz have not had time the last few weeks..



 Abbey.. yesh.. I know they are 'reversed.. but then again .. Chad is my clone.. so has to be a parallel something somewhere eh *snorts*


----------



## Chronuss

your clone already visited last week.  that was her husband, wasn't it?...still don't friggin' know his name.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Abbey.. yesh.. I know they are 'reversed.. but then again .. Chad is my clone.. so has to be a parallel something somewhere eh *snorts* *




His hair is pretty parallel...*looks around* alright...i'll shut up...


----------



## Chronuss

:iws:...pretty much says it all...


----------



## TheRustyOne

like what the sammich said to the 3-yr old...BITE ME!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *I dunno.. I grabbed a hunk of something when we were grappling tonight *



she asked for a poll of the hunkiest...not for the ones that have the most hunks of baby fat hanging off of us!!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *your clone already visited last week.  that was her husband, wasn't it?...still don't friggin' know his name. *



well my female clone yesh.. and actually no it wasn't her husband.. they have split ... too much to deal with methinks.. that was her friend Jesse.. 
Yeah I know I'm fused too..


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *like what the sammich said to the 3-yr old...BITE ME! *



%-}


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *she asked for a poll of the hunkiest...not for the ones that have the most hunks of baby fat hanging off of us!! *



Still makes you hunky...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *she asked for a poll of the hunkiest...not for the ones that have the most hunks of baby fat hanging off of us!! *



you're the only 20 yr old I know that still say's he has baby fat.. just take it like a man and as I keep telling you.. if you didn't have that extra bit around your waist.. when you stood up .. you would crack.. *rolling owls*


----------



## Chronuss

::swat::...:btg:...look what you did Abbey...my leg's twitchin'...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *::swat::...:btg: *



*quirks a brow.. and to whom is that swat and :btg:  aimed at?


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *you're the only 20 yr old I know that still say's he has baby fat.. just take it like a man and as I keep telling you.. if you didn't have that extra bit around your waist.. when you stood up .. you would crack.. *



I don't...think...I need...that much of it, though...


----------



## KenpoTess

aha.. edited  it you did..


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **quirks a brow.. and to whom is that swat aimed at? *



you posted before I could...damn mod's and their "don't need to wait thirty seconds" nonsense....bah.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I don't...think...I need...that much of it, though... *



it's Fishmouse time.. it shall dissipate post Fishmouse.. yesh indeed..


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *::swat::...:btg:...look what you did Abbey...my leg's twitchin'... *



:angel:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *you posted before I could...damn mod's and their "don't need to wait thirty seconds" nonsense....bah. *


 actually it's just me.. Everyone else has to still wait.. so beware.. *chortles*


----------



## Chronuss

bah, I say...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *bah, I say... *



I like baabaas..


----------



## Chronuss

...we are in West Virginia....:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *look what you did Abbey...my leg's twitchin'... *




Just wait till Jan. 12th, and you'll be able to kick me again...

...I think most of my bruises are healed...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...we are in West Virginia....:rofl: *



. ....I'm a female if you hadn't noticed......


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *. ....I'm a female if you hadn't noticed...... *



...sustained...it's still West Virginia... :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...sustained...it's still West Virginia... :rofl: *



Does that mean you like baabaas, too?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...sustained...it's still West Virginia... :rofl: *



You're coming over Fishmouse.. I shall so bite you...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Does that mean you like baabaas, too? *



::leg twitch::  :EG:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Does that mean you like baabaas, too? *



I can attest that he does..


----------



## Chronuss

oh, ha...ha...ha..


----------



## TheRustyOne

*snorts*

green baabaas?


----------



## KenpoTess

heheeeee..

Yesh Green baaabaas... :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Yesh Green baaabaas...  *



...er?


----------



## TheRustyOne

...ask Tess...


----------



## Chronuss

...nah...think I'd rather not know...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...nah...think I'd rather not know... *



good cuz it's a secret and you shan't ever know..


----------



## TheRustyOne

*snickers*


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *dat's why I'm gonna do the thing I whispered about tonight.. *nodding emphatically so there.. *


What would that be?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Does that mean you like baabaas, too? *


But they fear him


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *(don't they know white pants make your butt look big? *



Are you saying that I have a big butt?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Where do you measure with the calipers? Waist, Thigh, ???? *



The side of the pec, the abdomen, and the top of the quad.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *What would that be? *




I'm gonna 'pie' chad in the face... *chortles*

He can't say I haven't forewarned him..


----------



## KenpoGirl

Holy Smokes People.  Do you even sleep? 
Last I looked there were 17 pages, now there are 30!!!!

You people need lives.

and it may be a little late now but here's a nice pic of Mr. C.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *and it may be a little late now but here's a nice pic of Mr. C. *



I agree with you,  it is a nice pic of him.  Mr. C. looks friendly....

Did he go to Canada for a seminar or did you go down for one in Arizona?  

-Ceicei


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *I agree with you,  it is a nice pic of him.  Mr. C. looks friendly....
> 
> Did he go to Canada for a seminar or did you go down for one in Arizona?
> 
> -Ceicei *



That one's in his home in AZ, a self portrait if I remember correctly.  (trying out a new digital camera)

I have attended 2 seminars here in Canada where Mr. C was teaching.  I've never been to Arizona for a seminar.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *The side of the pec, the abdomen, and the top of the quad. *



I assume you will mean the exterior of the pec and the interior of the quad?

And thanks


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Are you saying that I have a big butt? *



No just stating one of the laws of fashion i've noticed...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Holy Smokes People.  Do you even sleep?
> 
> You people need lives.
> 
> *



I do...at about midnight or 1 am...

I need a life...I need to get back to Shepherd so I can get back to the studio!


----------



## KenpoTess

Life?  you mean there's more to  life than the studio and Martial Talk?   Oops..


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Life?  you mean there's more to  life than the studio and Martial Talk?   Oops.. *




really! i think we missed the meeting somewhere, tess...


----------



## KenpoTess

yesh we did .. cuz those are the only things I do.. poor us


----------



## TheRustyOne

..my life: school, studio, online...

and LotR...wow..what a loser i am!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *..my life: school, studio, online...
> 
> and LotR...wow..what a loser i am! *



Rusty, by going to school today you have a better chance to be in a position in a few years to have what you ar referring to as a lief. , By training today this helps you get through the tough times and also will help you in the future as well. As to Online and having 105+posts in about 24 hours well, I cannot come up with a good reason for that one .

If you were to just go and party and have a life today, in a few years you may not be happy where you are at, and had wished you had made other choices.

Choose Wisely Young One  

** Now back to the usually Bar chatter  **


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Rusty, by going to school today you have a better chance to be in a position in a few years to have what you ar referring to as a lief. , By training today this helps you get through the tough times and also will help you in the future as well. As to Online and having 105+posts in about 24 hours well, I cannot come up with a good reason for that one .
> 
> If you were to just go and party and have a life today, in a few years you may not be happy where you are at, and had wished you had made other choices.
> 
> Choose Wisely Young One
> 
> ** Now back to the usually Bar chatter  ** *



Dude! I didn't know I pulled off that 105 + posts! *grins*

And I'm still not going to have a life when I get out of school...except it'll be spent dealing with old stuff. Yay paleontology!


----------



## KenpoTess

Ponders what I have to look forward to.. oh yeah.. retirement from life..


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ponders what I have to look forward to.. oh yeah.. retirement from life.. *



...you can look forward to biting pplz...


----------



## RCastillo

I look forward one day going to WV, and seeing a different part of the country!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...you can look forward to biting pplz... *


look forward to biting people?  Bah.. I bit Chad numerous times this week..


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I look forward one day going to WV, and seeing a different part of the country! *



the country eh *snickers*


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *the country eh *snickers* *



Uh, oh, sounds like a set up!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*
> Are you saying that I have a big butt? *



His dream booty......


----------



## KenpoTess

Oh Lord.. that's just messed up.. and those pink err panties .. *shields eyes*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Uh, oh, sounds like a set up! *



*smirks*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *His dream booty...... *



Excuse me whilst I go run boiling acid over my eyes to remove that image...bah!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *His dream booty...... *



There goes Jason again, and his cheap shamless plug.(Hardass)


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> I look forward one day going to WV, and seeing a different part of the country!
> *


And we can introduce you to Seigs lifting and sparring partner!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *look forward to biting people?  Bah.. I bit Chad numerous times this week.. *




okay....look forward to biting me? you haven't gotten to do that in a few weeks.


----------



## KenpoTess

.........................................................


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *And we can introduce you to Seigs lifting and sparring partner! *



I don't think I'll go after all, WV is bad for my health..................


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *okay....look forward to biting me? you haven't gotten to do that in a few weeks. *


True true.. tay ~!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *And we can introduce you to Seigs lifting and sparring partner! *



That's really nasty...

he no longer has a neck...just muscle...uck...*cough*steroids*cough*


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _*
> He no longer has a neck!!!!!!
> *



romlmao......... nothing to bite, well, without breaking your teeth anyways.....lol

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Dude! I didn't know I pulled off that 105 + posts! *grins*
> 
> And I'm still not going to have a life when I get out of school...except it'll be spent dealing with old stuff. Yay paleontology!  *



Dudette, 

Paleontology could be cool, if you get some field work


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Dudette,
> 
> Paleontology could be cool, if you get some field work  *



Already got some under my belt...fun stuff...especially sliding down a cliff from where i was working cuz i'm afraid of bees...hehe.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *And we can introduce you to Seigs lifting and sparring partner! *



Ouch!  That guy has to be stoked on steroids!  Way toooo much for me--isn't my type.

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I assume you will mean the exterior of the pec and the interior of the quad?
> 
> And thanks *



Yes, She took a measurement of the outer pec towards the armpit, then she pinched some skin by the navel and then just about the middle of the quad. muscle (and that one kind of hurt).


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Holy Smokes People.  Do you even sleep?
> Last I looked there were 17 pages, now there are 30!!!! *



I noticted the same thing when I got up this morning. Heck I couldn't even remember where my last post could have been.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *And we can introduce you to Seigs lifting and sparring partner! *



  I have a thing for Aaaahhnold types but that's just going too far.  

That's just Gross!!!  :barf:

Dot
:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *His dream booty...... *



Good back posing pic. of Ronnie Coleman.

And for the rest of you all, um... well I'm not that way.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Good back posing pic. of Ronnie Coleman.
> 
> And for the rest of you all, um... well I'm not that way. *



Don't worry, you'll get there someday...*pat pat*


----------



## KenpoTess

uhhh Methinks Jason wasn't talking about wanting to get 'there' any day.. Change tracks Rusty.. you're derailed *chortles*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *uhhh Methinks Jason wasn't talking about wanting to get 'there' any day.. Change tracks Rusty.. you're derailed *chortles* *



I don't think I was ever ON the tracks to begin with...


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I don't think I was ever ON the tracks to begin with... *



:rofl:   You're way too funny. I was talking about Ronnie Coleman has a great physique from a bodybuilding stand point. He has 4 Mr. Olympia sandow's to his credit.

The other comment was me not liking men "IN" that way.:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl:   You're way too funny. I was talking about Ronnie Coleman has a great physique from a bodybuilding stand point. He has 4 Mr. Olympia sandow's to his credit.
> 
> The other comment was me not liking men "IN" that way.:rofl: *




Way too funny...just proves my purpose in life is to either 1) amuse people, or 2) annoy them...


:rofl: Well, good it's not in that way! 

...eh, me being a dork...not knowing squat about lifting..bah..


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl:   You're way too funny. I was talking about Ronnie Coleman has a great physique from a bodybuilding stand point. He has 4 Mr. Olympia sandow's to his credit.
> 
> The other comment was me not liking men "IN" that way.:rofl: *



Uh huh..............................


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoGirl
> *and it may be a little late now but here's a nice pic of Mr. C. *



I think he should grow back his goatee.  seems that lots of Kenpoists have hair on their face and not so much on the tops of their heads...well...speaking for those of us that can grow facial hair...  ::coughFluffycough::  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I think he should grow back his goatee.  seems that lots of Kenpoists have hair on their face and not so much on the tops of their heads...well...speaking for those of us that can grow facial hair...  ::coughFluffycough::  :rofl: *




don'tcha mean can't grow?? LOL

...maybe rogaine can help...


----------



## Chronuss

...nah...that prolly won't work...maybe we can transplant some of the hair on his feet....there's an excess of that...damn hobbit feet..


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...nah...that prolly won't work...maybe we can transplant some of the hair on his feet....there's an excess of that...damn hobbit feet.. *



Or cut his hair, and glue what we get from that onto his chin...


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *don'tcha mean can't grow?? LOL
> 
> ...maybe rogaine can help... *



Ouch! Wait till he sees this one. You are soooooooo dead.:anic:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ouch! Wait till he sees this one. You are soooooooo dead.:anic: *


I do not believe that the MMA member Fluffy frequents this board.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I do not believe that the MMA member Fluffy frequents this board. *



Nope, he's been here once or twice and thats about it.

Plus I can tease him, he's my ex


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> *Ouch! Wait till he sees this one. You are soooooooo dead.:anic: *



...don't think I'd have _too_ much of a problem with him.


----------



## KenpoTess

Where's my juice...

oh bother..


----------



## KenpoTess

Oh Good Grief~!!!!


I WIN~!!!


----------



## KenpoGirl

How the heck did Tess get 666 votes????  

And does the "666" have the usual meaning?  I know people say Tess is scary but :anic: didn't think she was THAT scary.  

Dot
:anic:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *How the heck did Tess get 666 votes????
> 
> And does the "666" have the usual meaning?  I know people say Tess is scary but :anic: didn't think she was THAT scary.
> 
> Dot
> :anic: *



Me thinks some one has cast a few extra votes


----------



## KenpoTess

I sure hope someone has.. it sure wasn't me~!!!

*rolls eyes at 'someone'


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I sure hope someone has.. it sure wasn't me~!!!
> 
> *rolls eyes at 'someone' *




Well, I know I am nobody, so it could not have been me.


----------



## KenpoTess

That makes two nobodies.. *growls at Somebody~!!


----------



## RCastillo

This taints the whole thread. It's time for an Internal Investigation at Martial Talk.

Not to mention, there are money shortages, the chat was taken off line,  strange power shutdowns, new gizmos..............what else is in store for us?

Whose gonna head the Commitee to look at Impeachment proceedings (I hear Kenneth Starr is available)?


----------



## Rich Parsons

Ricardo,

SHHHHHHH! Kaith is not aware of mine and Seig's attempts to take over from wihtin, Kaith being Darth Kaith and Cthulhu well being Cthulhu and all. 

SHHH It is a secret.



Seriously, we could look into it if you feel there is a problem.


----------



## Seig

If you all feel an investigation is warranted.  Rich and I will behappy to head it.  Since he and I are both Nobodys, you don't have to worry about Somebody tampering with the investigation.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *If you all feel an investigation is warranted.  Rich and I will behappy to head it.  Since he and I are both Nobodys, you don't have to worry about Somebody tampering with the investigation. *


 :rofl:    

This sounds good to me.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *If you all feel an investigation is warranted.  Rich and I will behappy to head it.  Since he and I are both Nobodys, you don't have to worry about Somebody tampering with the investigation. *



Tess will have to fall under subpoena to testify, along with her "group," (Rusty, KenpoGirl, Ceicei, PKnox) 

Or face contempt charges from the committee

No deals, no immunity!:hammer:


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Tess will have to fall under subpoena to testify, along with her "group," (Rusty, KenpoGirl, Ceicei, PKnox)
> 
> Or face contempt charges from the committee
> 
> No deals, no immunity!:hammer: *



or bring all moderators under the spinning eye (recognize this as the "all knowing eye" from the fifth book of Harry Potter)

...after all, they [moderators] have the power to tweak results.

- Ceicei


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Tess will have to fall under subpoena to testify, along with her "group," (Rusty, KenpoGirl, Ceicei, PKnox)
> 
> Or face contempt charges from the committee
> 
> No deals, no immunity!:hammer: *


Carefull about contempt from the commitee, I don't rtemember anyone appointing you to it.....


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Carefull about contempt from the commitee, I don't rtemember anyone appointing you to it..... *



I got a "Free" get out of Jail Card for my subscription to MT!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I got a "Free" get out of Jail Card for my subscription to MT! *


Don't annoy the ***'t Admin, especially if he sits as chair of the commitee....


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Don't annoy the ***'t Admin, especially if he sits as chair of the commitee.... *



:anic:


----------



## Shodan

Here's me looking pretty mean, no?  Does this count?  Why, notice the polar bear in the back- I show no fear around polar bears!!  Will this boost my ranking in the poll any??


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Here's me looking pretty mean, no?  Does this count?  Why, notice the polar bear in the back- I show no fear around polar bears!!  Will this boost my ranking in the poll any??   *


Yes if:
1.) That is you
2.) That is a fresh kill.


----------



## theletch1

and 3: your diaper doesn't need to be changed. (Hey, mine would if I'd just fought a polar bear )


----------



## Shodan

1)  Yep- that's me!!
  2)  Well....it was fresh when it was killed.
  3)  No fear!!  So....no need for a diaper change....ha ha ha!!    But I can
        change even the meanest of diapers when I have to (22 month old son)

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Seig

I haven't changed a diaper in nearly 20 years and don't planning on ever doing it again.


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey I was at 21 the other day.. *quirks a brow* *demands a recount*

Ahems.. what's Ricardo doing in this poll?????


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey I was at 21 the other day.. *quirks a brow* *demands a recount*
> 
> Ahems.. what's Ricardo doing in this poll????? *



I guess he had a no-longer secret surgery the other day....


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *I guess he had a no-longer secret surgery the other day.... *



He wanted to keep abreast of things......:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey I was at 21 the other day.. *quirks a brow* *demands a recount*
> 
> Ahems.. what's Ricardo doing in this poll????? *



Ok, I 'll leave...............


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, I 'll leave............... *



Why?  Even if you are one of the "females" on the poll as noted by Tess, we would still like your company...it makes us look better.

- Ceicei


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Ceicei
> *...it makes us look better.*



me, too.


----------



## KenpoTess

*scoffs*


----------



## Chronuss

wha'.....?  wha' I do.......?  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

Tis so nice to know you realize I'm talking of you and not anyone else..


----------



## Chronuss

cause tis I'm a clone.....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

Ahhhh Admit it you finally did~!!!

*marks date on calendar*   

oh Phillip is going to be there for adult's class.. *snorts*  Pete will make mush outta him~!!!


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I haven't changed a diaper in nearly 20 years and don't planning on ever doing it again. *



*quirks eyebrow*

In another thread, you mentioned you are 33 now.  If the last time you changed a diaper was 20 years ago, that would make you around 13 years old....

Don't tell me you didn't help in changing your own kids' diapers while you were married?  Poor wife...

- Ceicei


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Ahhhh Admit it you finally did~!!*



...sure...Yoda...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> **quirks eyebrow*
> 
> In another thread, you mentioned you are 33 now.  If the last time you changed a diaper was 20 years ago, that would make you around 13 years old....
> 
> Don't tell me you didn't help in changing your own kids' diapers while you were married?  Poor wife...
> 
> - Ceicei *



hahaaa
nope.. his sister is 13, he took care of her as a baby.. *what a nice brother*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...sure...Yoda... *




Ahems... That's Lady Yoda to you


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **what a nice brother* *



ain't goin' near that with a...thirty-nine and a half foot pole...


----------



## KenpoTess

You're learning...


----------



## KenpoGirl

Tess, your reputation is still growing.

I'm happy with my 2nd place standing.  Mean, but not Too Mean.  :EG: 

Dot
:angel:


----------



## Seig

How comew nobody is voting for Castillo?  He's been up there for weeks.


----------



## Chronuss

I prolly speak for everyone in that i think...no one wants to imagine him in a sports bra and lycra shorts...


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *him in a sports bra and lycra shorts... *


His secret is out!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *His secret is out! *



EEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I prolly speak for everyone in that i think...no one wants to imagine him in a sports bra and lycra shorts... *



That's it Chronuss, you're on my do-do list. Prepare to battle!:boxing:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I prolly speak for everyone in that i think...no one wants to imagine him in a sports bra and lycra shorts... *



*cowers at the thought*


----------



## KenpoTess

*twitching* 

oh the visuals...................


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Tess, your reputation is still growing.
> 
> I'm happy with my 2nd place standing.  Mean, but not Too Mean.  :EG:
> 
> Dot
> :angel: *



*cracks knuckles*


----------



## theletch1

Tess, I notice you've changed your avatar again and since you've said in the past that your avatar reflects your mood I have to wonder at the change from sweet and innocent *chuckles* to the much more aggresive pose on there now.  Has someone incurred the wrath of the Queen?


----------



## KenpoTess

*G* Hey theletch 
well... let's just say it's a new year.. and a few are about to incur my wrath if they don't start getting their acts together.. *they know who they are*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

how on earth did my name get on here???  i wonder, i guess some people haven't seen me throw my attitudes


----------



## KenpoTess

*points to the Goldendragon*

*chortles*

Why do they think I'm such a meaniehead.. I'm nice and sweet I say~!!!
Just ask Fuzzy  and Kathie.. they like it when they are doing a Tec line with me


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

teehee...i really needed a laugh tonight tess and tech line was just up that alley.  we got most of the work done and we had fun doing it...meaniehead no i wouldn't say that, strong willed and hard headed (don't give up) at times yep but those are mostly good qualities:asian:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> *That's it Chronuss, you're on my do-do list. Prepare to battle!:boxing: *



wouldn't exactly say that's another notch on the bed post...but apparently I'm on buncha people's lists...


----------



## Chronuss

..I wanna picture of me doing Long 3.....


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **G* Hey theletch
> well... let's just say it's a new year.. and a few are about to incur my wrath if they don't start getting their acts together.. *they know who they are*  *



And who might that be?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..I wanna picture of me doing Long 3..... *



*snorts* you were standing right next to me in the pic of my avatar..


----------



## KenpoTess

Here ya go Chad


----------



## Chronuss

teehee... ...tis a bit blurry...


----------



## Chronuss

and we both have our Under Armor on.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *teehee... ...tis a bit blurry... *



Yesh.. cuz the camera couldn't pick up our blinding speed *giggles with a snort*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *and we both have our Under Armor on.    *



of course we did.. like good clones 
I wish for some long sleeved Under Armor like yours.. Indeed.. brrrrrrrrrzyyozzles I be..


----------



## Chronuss

that turtle neck is sooooooooooooooooo warm.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *that turtle neck is sooooooooooooooooo warm.    *



*nudges* you know what size I wear


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Chronuss_*
> that turtle neck is sooooooooooooooooo warm. *





> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **nudges* you know what size I wear  *



*quirks eyebrow*

So you and Chad share clothes??


----------



## TheRustyOne

I think that was a very gentle-hard-hint that she needs one...anything for the Queen


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I think that was a very gentle-hard-hint that she needs one...anything for the Queen  *



Well, Valentine's Day is coming up....


----------



## TheRustyOne

Too true...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Ceicei
> *So you and Chad share clothes?? *



...don't think share would be the appropriate term...more like "abscond with Chad's clothes" is more like it...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Ceicei
> *Well, Valentine's Day is coming up.... *



BLAH!  damn Hallmark holiday...and I shan't be wasting money _this_ year.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...don't think share would be the appropriate term...more like "abscond with Chad's clothes" is more like it... *



*harumphs*
Mine mine mine.......


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *BLAH!  damn Hallmark holiday...and I shan't be wasting money this year. *



*snarls*


----------



## Chronuss

..I was just happy to finally get my hoodie back.


----------



## KenpoTess

It was nice and warm.. *sniffs*


----------



## Chronuss

but...but....but.....youse gots hoodies!!


----------



## Chronuss

BTW....what in the hell is the issue with women and men's clothing...?...enlighten me on this subject..


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *but...but....but.....youse gots hoodies!! *



yesh I do.. but I want MORE~!!


----------



## Chronuss

yeah...so she takes mine....OY.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *BTW....what in the hell is the issue with women and men's clothing...?...enlighten me on this subject.. *



otay.. tis like this.. men tend to like women in their shirts (white shirts and naught else usually) .. and women like to wear men's shirts cuz it reminds them of that male.. 
you won't catch me wearing men's undies though.. that's just ridiculous :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *you won't catch me wearing men's undies though.. that's just ridiculous :rofl: *



......she actually has a pair of underoo's with Cheetara on them....just keep it on the down low....:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *......she actually has a pair of underoo's with Cheetara on them....just keep it on the down low....:rofl: :rofl: *




you shouldn't of left them laying around........


----------



## Chronuss

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

wait a minute........mine have Sheera on them....


----------



## KenpoTess

ahh.. I MUST have them too :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

ACK.


----------



## KenpoTess

*thinking "ACK" tisn't the sound a camel makes.. unless it tis being waffled around the room..


----------



## Chronuss

...I don't think I can spell the camel noise...


----------



## KenpoTess

"Aaahhnnnnnggg"  with deep throated undertones


----------



## Chronuss

..methinks there needs to be more "n's...."


----------



## KenpoTess

Particulars particulars...  
Hands you some unused n's from Mississippi ..


----------



## Chronuss

....um....kayy....


----------



## KenpoTess

uhhhh Mississippi doesn't have any 'n's so there'fore ... oh bother


----------



## Chronuss

...then...how would it have spare n's.....


----------



## KenpoTess

*swats ya upside your head*
cuz it doesn't use any... ~!!!!


----------



## Chronuss

but if it doesn't use any...it can't let us borrow any, either....loon..


----------



## KenpoTess

Listen here ..... am I not rewriting the dictionary ?   Therefore.. I can borrow N's from where'ver I like so .. Bite me~!!


----------



## Chronuss

....oy.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *BTW....what in the hell is the issue with women and men's clothing...?...enlighten me on this subject.. *



that's easy...guys clothes are really comfy, plus it has their smell on it normally really good smelling spraying stuffs...it does make us think of them when we wear it must agree with tess


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *that's easy...guys clothes are really comfy, plus it has their smell on it normally really good smelling spraying stuffs...it does make us think of them when we wear it must agree with tess *



Some men smell so yummy *grin*


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *and we both have our Under Armor on.    *


I hate to correct you, but that is my Under Armour, I'm just not allowed to wear it.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *otay.. tis like this.. men tend to like women in their shirts (white shirts and naught else usually) .. and women like to wear men's shirts cuz it reminds them of that male..
> you won't catch me wearing men's undies though.. that's just ridiculous :rofl: *


No Comment, other than at one time I had a hell of a nice collection of silk shirts.....


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I hate to correct you, but that is my Under Armour, I'm just not allowed to wear it. *



bah.. you gave it to me and you know it.. it's not your size..


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No Comment, other than at one time I had a hell of a nice collection of silk shirts..... *



*gives you a very coy look*


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **gives you a very coy look* *


Hmmmms.....I think I have one or two still stashed away, dear.


----------



## KenpoTess

*beams whilst sticking tongue out at Chronuss..*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

oh tess just go around and shock him...it is so weird that the mats create so much static electricity


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **beams whilst sticking tongue out at Chronuss..* *



...wha' I do?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *oh tess just go around and shock him...it is so weird that the mats create so much static electricity *


It's jsut because the humidity has been so low.  How was your coat?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...wha' I do?   *



what haven't you done?


----------



## Chronuss

...point taken.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

*snickers* Indubitubly


----------



## Chronuss

bah, I say...bah!  LEMMING!!:boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess

counters your Lemming with my LEMMING and my fingers in your mouth... or was it your nose :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

they caught my lip.  POKE.  :knight:  :boing1:


----------



## KenpoTess

*POKES *


----------



## Chronuss

:feedtroll


----------



## KenpoTess

......


----------



## Chronuss

yes-huh!! twas!!


----------



## KenpoTess

I'll get you and your little dog.. errr.. uhhh..


----------



## Chronuss

um....:iws:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *um....:iws: *


:-offtopic


----------



## KenpoTess

You tell him


----------



## Chronuss

I think we've been off topic for the last twenty or so pages..:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> I think we've been off topic for the last twenty or so pages..:shrug:
> *


:cuss:
:anic: 
:miffer: 
get back on track!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *It's jsut because the humidity has been so low.  How was your coat? *



so you're the meany-head that put it outside.  that's okay cold or not that coat warms me up really quick


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I think we've been off topic for the last twenty or so pages..:shrug: *



think we've been off topic from the get go we tend to do that to the threads


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'll get you and your little dog.. errr.. uhhh.. *



here you go Mr. C this will help get back on topic...can we understand why she's winning the poll  , going after peoples poor doggies   they didn't do anything go after the owners


----------



## KenpoTess

*growls low in throat* 

*trying to decipher Fuzzy's last comment 
*tips head*


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *here you go Mr. C this will help get back on topic...can we understand why she's winning the poll  , going after peoples poor doggies   they didn't do anything go after the owners *



Hee hee..... ok Fuzzy......  I'll look into a short leash for the QoP


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Hee hee..... ok Fuzzy......  I'll look into a short leash for the QoP
> *




*arches a brow*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Goldendragon7
> *I'll look into a short leash for the QoP..*



...refraining from comments.......:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

bawk Bawk


----------



## Chronuss

yepper.


----------



## KenpoTess

so biting my tongue...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

don't bite your tongue...i was just saying to go after the owner of the dog, you told chronuss you were gonna get his little dog too, the dog is innocent the owner is the one you want to bite


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *don't bite your tongue...i was just saying to go after the owner of the dog, you told chronuss you were gonna get his little dog too, the dog is innocent the owner is the one you want to bite  *




But but but.. I ALWAYS Bite Chad.. silly Fuzzy


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

at least you don't bite him like i did alex...teehee, he's still got marks -vampfeed-


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *at least you don't bite him like i did alex...teehee, he's still got marks -vampfeed- *



hehee.. yeah Alex got his didn't he .. ~!!

altho.. I have left bite marks on Chad.. he was sure to show me a few days after the event.. *shrugs*  Can't help it.. I am a Vampire -vampfeed-


----------



## Chronuss

okay, Lilith...sheesh...put the chompers back in the cup...gotta clean'em nightly...:rofl:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *at least you don't bite him like i did alex...teehee, he's still got marks -vampfeed- *


We saw when you bit Chad too.


----------



## Chronuss

Tess' fang marks drew blood....damn Ent...-vampfeed-


----------



## KenpoTess

*Proud smile*
-vampfeed-


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We saw when you bit Chad too. *



teehee, he had me pinned and that leg was in just the right position,  ...it worked he loosened up and let go


----------



## Chronuss

...then the pressure points commensed.


----------

